# Where can I get juice today 24th



## gatecrasherza1 (24/12/15)

Hi guys, planned my supply badly and I realised I need more juice. Is anyone open today? I am in Edenvale 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## MoeB786 (24/12/15)

@KieranD at vapecartel!!!!! Same day Delivery best vendor to date

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Hi guys, planned my supply badly and I realised I need more juice. Is anyone open today? I am in Edenvale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Hi @gatecrasherza1 

Have changed your location under your avatar to "Johannesburg". It had ZA
This helps in situations like these

Hope you get sorted. 
Perhaps try contact the VapeCartel agent in that area, not sure if he is open though
@KieranD , @Brendz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (24/12/15)

Thanks gents, I have used Brendon before. Did not want to bug the guys if they were already closed. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (24/12/15)

We are open till 2PM today.


----------



## KieranD (24/12/15)

@gatecrasherza1 we are open today until 1pm  You are welcome to pop in at any point  
Got some awesome new juices in as well as the usual favourites


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (24/12/15)

Awesome thanks guys, Kieran coming your way.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------

